
The Euler Archive - jacquesm
http://eulerarchive.maa.org/
======
raphlinus
I read a bit of original Euler material on the elastica and Euler spiral for
my PhD thesis [0] on interactive curve design, devoting two chapters to such
history. I personally found it fascinating and beautiful.

[0] [http://levien.com/phd/phd.html](http://levien.com/phd/phd.html)

~~~
enriquto
So it's you! I read your thesis a few years ago, and recommended it to many
people. I enjoyed the figures of elastica solutions with varying parameter,
and I spend my time playing with spiro paths in inkscape; sometimes you get
really wicked curves. Thank you so much, I love your work!

------
sf01
Anyone has suggestions on good papers in English translation from the archive?
Here's one that is the first published proof of Fermat’s Little Theorem (link
to translation at bottom of page):

[http://eulerarchive.maa.org//pages/E054.html](http://eulerarchive.maa.org//pages/E054.html)

~~~
svat
Euler's first major work, the one that brought him fame, was his solution to
the Basel problem
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basel_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basel_problem)),
when he was 28. Namely, he found the sum of the reciprocals of the squares of
the integer, i.e. the value of the series (1 + 1/4 + 1/9 + 1/16 + ...), to be
π²/6.

According to
[https://faculty.math.illinois.edu/~reznick/sandifer.pdf](https://faculty.math.illinois.edu/~reznick/sandifer.pdf)
Euler gave three solutions in his 1736 paper now numbered E41:
[http://eulerarchive.maa.org/pages/E041.html](http://eulerarchive.maa.org/pages/E041.html)
("De summis serierum reciprocarum" = "On the sums of series of reciprocals")

Here is Jordan Bell's translation:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/math/0506415](https://arxiv.org/abs/math/0506415)

~~~
mathnmusic
3Blue1Brown has a beautiful explanation of the Basel problem:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-o3eB9sfls](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-o3eB9sfls)

